# Develop this film at Photo Lab or darkroom yourself.



## benjyman345 (Oct 2, 2006)

hello,
I have a FUJIFILM Neopan SS - 135 - fine grain film for black and white prints.
Is this film meant to be processed/developed at a photo lab or is it the type you can develop yourself in a home/school/photography club darkroom?

Thanks


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 2, 2006)

I've never used it but google pointed me to another forum where the man said he had and it was just a standard black and white film.  Doesn't need anything special at all.  According to him it is NOT t grain type.

Someone else here might have used it.


----------



## JamesD (Oct 2, 2006)

Neopan is a traditional black and white film which can be processed in ordinary BW chemistry.  Fuji calls it a Sigma-grain film; not quite sure what that means.  Supposedly, it's pretty good stuff.  I've never used it, but I wouldn't be averse to trying it.

Charlie, I'm curious why you mentioned Kodak's T-Grain films.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 2, 2006)

Only because the write up on google mentioned that fuji has a t grain type black and white and this aint it man this aint it.  I have no earthly idea what difference that makes but I do vaguly remember a kodak developer called (I think) Tmax for its t grain film.  I have no idea if that makes a difference since I never shot any of it.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 7, 2006)

I will give one warning about sending it out.  I dropped off some B&W at a local store that does inexpensive processing.  I didnt have enough to warrant going out and buying chemicals to do at home (I always do my own E-6).  Anyway I was charged $13 a roll for processing the film and 1 set of 4x6 prints!  This was from BJ's wholesale club who charges $2.79 for the same in color (they send it to a Kodak processor).  

I told myself that I will hang on to my B&W and when I get enough of it.  Will process it at home from now on.  I will scan and print the pics I want.


----------

